# Pet shop find :-()



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys!
Rung pet shop today and asked if they had any mice (well 3 pet shops) and they said no, no and not yet but later today. Out with mum near the petshop that are getting them today and we dropped in (3 hours later) and there awaiting me was 2 pied black and white doe's and a pied ginger and white buck. Yes you heard me right a buck (with the colouring I lost because of RI) that I was looking for! Stood there till mum came back from another shop and snapped him and a doe ASAP! Buck is red eyed and for is black eyed.Nice big ears and healthy looking! Need to let them get settled then I will take some photos but im so excited! Although im not not sure how to get ginger passed down (it needs both parents doesnt it?
But he is so stunning I needed him! His orange is quite dark! They are both active and brother and sister. One of my bucks died so I now have:
2 expecting does (7-12 days left AHHH)
New doe (yet to name)

1 about to be father
New buck

They are 4 weeks old and tiny!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

See? I've told you one day there might be a surprise for you if you keep looking! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you thank you! They are both gorgeous but of course im more in love with the pied fawn/ginger buck! I have a lot of plans and will make a new thread shortly as I know after these 2 litters, exactly who I want
to breed together!


----------

